

We Choose The Moon - Apollo 11 mission recreated in realtime - javanix
http://news.bostonherald.com/entertainment/arts_culture/view/20090712web_site_recreates_apollo_11_mission_in_real_time/srvc=home&position=recent

======
daeken
This is really an incredible idea. What a way for the younger generations to
see such a great moment in their nation's history. I can't help but wonder
what future communication mediums will enable.

~~~
DannoHung
I'm just sad that it's been 40 years and we have to virtually recreate
something that we should now be more than capable of doing.

------
javanix
There isn't really a hyperlink in that article, so here's the link to the
actual website.

<http://wechoosethemoon.org/>

It doesn't have much of an intro, so I thought people here would appreciate
the backstory provided in the Herald article.

------
randrews
If you're having trouble loading the all-Flash site, as I was, the actual
Twitter feeds are:

    
    
        ap11_capcom
        ap11_spacecraft
        ap11_eagle

------
JacobAldridge
Would be a very cool exercise to re-create at www.almost.at , though in
fairness to prevent modern-day noise (Tweet: _"OMG - Brad got mooned at the
Apollo!!!!"_ ) it might need to be faked, which would override the very cool
purpose of that very cool site.

